# Cheap Hang Tags



## neato

Maybe this has been brought up before. But for those of you who are small potatoes (like me), I found a great way to have nice looking hang tags on your shirts. 

Get some full color business cards printed (www.overnightprints.com). You can go all out on the design of these since they are full-color digital prints. And the cool thing is, they're only $39 per 1000. Plus you can have the corners rounded for a really professional look.

Then go to ebay, find a tagging gun (about $10) and some barbs, and your in business! I've been doing this for a while and really like the professional results.

Just make sure that when you design the card, you leave room to put the barb through it.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I like it!

Sounds like a pretty good idea, and it might just work for me.

I think I'm going to give it a try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## skulltshirts

Very creative. I really like the way you think. Thanks for sharing this idea witht the rest of us.
Thomas


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

Excellent post. I've been looking for a solution like this for a while. I'm glad to see it's so cheap too.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I checked the site out. Pretty good. You can get them double-sided and if you want the U/V gloss it's free.

This is truly a great idea!

I'm definitely doing this. I will have to drill a small hole near the top so the hole for the barb will look professional. I'm going to have my url printed at the bottom. That way I can use it for shirts that I sell online. And for the ones that are going in the stores I will just put the sticker with my UPC symbol over it.

This is great! I LOVE this place!


----------



## monkeylantern

Exactly what I used to do 

Works great.


----------



## jdr8271

Brilliant idea...why didnt I think of that


----------



## 2Dye4

So what's the concensus? Attach it to the neck label, or armpit or sleeve or........

Jo


----------



## CoolHandLuke

Been looking for a tag shaped like a tee shirt. Has anyone ever seen any?

I found a place that will make them custom, but it’s the initial dye-casting of the cutter… or something to that effect, that’s the really expensive part. Wouldn’t make sense for just me at this point in time.

Would anyone else be interested in such a tag? It would probably be in the area of an oversized tag as to include more info.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

2Dye4 said:


> So what's the concensus? Attach it to the neck label, or armpit or sleeve or........
> 
> Jo


I'm going with the sleeve.


----------



## monkeylantern

Personally, i'd do it through the label. If those shirts stay in a shop's storage for 2 years, the hole in the sleeve will be pretty much there to stay.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

mmmm.....good point.

I see the magical powers of wizardry suite you well. 

As long as you don't go around swinging your wand at everybody, I guess a little magic is ok.


----------



## monkeylantern

I wave my wand where I wish....


My tags used to be threaded through the label loop with a rough piece of hemp string.

Trés avant garde.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

monkeylantern said:


> I wave my wand where I wish....


That's fine...just warn me first so I can cover my eyes!




monkeylantern said:


> My tags used to be threaded through the label loop with a rough piece of hemp string.
> 
> Trés avant garde.


Used to be? Why stop if its so "avant-garde"?

It does seem like a good idea, though!


----------



## monkeylantern

I only stopped because we're in reestablishment mode 10,000 miles away from where we did it before, and not producing again yet 


Still garde in avant stylee.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Oh, I see.

Cutting-edge, indeed!

I may steal that.


----------



## monkeylantern

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I may steal that.


You people....


----------



## Ella

Brilliant idea! I just came on here to try and find a source for labels to sew in...but I like this idea loads more, much easier! Thanks OP!


----------



## monkeylantern

Ella said:


> Brilliant idea! I just came on here to try and find a source for labels to sew in...but I like this idea loads more, much easier! Thanks OP!


If you're aiming for stores, I'd do both.


----------



## Ella

monkeylantern said:


> If you're aiming for stores, I'd do both.


I have an online shop, so I think tags would be okay?


----------



## monkeylantern

If you're selling online, and will do only one or the other, I'd go for labels (the tag's just going to be pulled off and trashed...and not lurk about busily "branding" as it would hanging on a store rack).


But then, if you do whatever you do well, then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Solmu

...and ultimately hangtags are both cheaper and easier.

(I'm not saying they're necessarily _better_, but it's clear cheap & easy beats good for the majority of t-shirt sellers, so mere _quality_ is often an irrelevance)


----------



## monkeylantern

And remember, if you're cutting off the internal label and replacing it with a hangtag, you may be violating Trades and Standards that require a secured label with care instructions.


----------



## epox

Anyone know if overnight prints ships overseas?


----------



## monkeylantern

epox said:


> Anyone know if overnight prints ships overseas?


They do...but where are you? There'll be an equivalent in most Western countries.


----------



## DL

Great Idea...

I'm in Canada, so I'm searching for a Canadian site that is comparable. If anyone finds it let me know, and I'll do the same.

DL


----------



## epox

I'm in New Zealand...


----------



## Solmu

epox said:


> I'm in New Zealand...


There is probably a local printer you could use or an equivalent local service, but if not...

The standard large-online-store-doing-business-cards in Australia is Click (www.clickbusinesscards.com.au). It might be cheaper to order from there than pay for shipping from the US.

Click probably aren't *the* cheapest, but they're pretty cheap and they do have good quality, turn around, etc.


----------



## monkeylantern

www.expresscards.com.au


Another option.


----------



## monkeylantern

They'll also send you their brochure overnight for free.


----------



## Solmu

Likewise Click will send you some free samples of actual cards. I recommend checking the samples out as it makes the difference between the glaze options quite obvious.

The downside being they seem to send them out several times... I have a lot of Click samples lieing around, which seems like a real waste.


----------



## monkeylantern

Nothing better than free!


----------



## Solmu

In case that was misleading... I meant actual cards they've printed... not your actual cards.


----------



## monkeylantern

bah! it's free! They could send old fish and chip wrappers!


----------



## monkeylantern

Checking Solmu's site, it seems they specialise in supplying NZ.


----------



## epox

Sweet, thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## addiktd2yoo

Quick question. What is a satin matte finish? I don't want a tag that is too glossy thats why


----------



## Solmu

Personally I'm a big fan of the matte celloglaze finish, which I'm guessing is the same as the satin finish. Generally it's a kind of waxy coating. Makes the card look more expensive, attractive, and subdued. Not as tacky as a gloss finish, and not as unprofessional as an unfinished card. Doesn't have that shiny baldman look. That said... not necessarily worth the extra money, depending on what you're doing with your cards other options can be just as good or better. Clearly this stuff is all very subjective.

The best thing to do would be to request samples from your printer. They should all be able to provide you with samples of past cards to show what their quality is like and to show the difference between finishes.


----------



## MarieT

Wow, This is a really good idea, Thanks for sharing it with us Neato, this is definetly "neato" ;> )

I used to make my own from some tags I got from office supply store for a much needed temporary situation, but this has that beat by far!!

Terry


----------



## Buechee

Sorry I did not get to this sooner. This is a good post. Thanks


----------



## commenceclothing

Stickerobot.com full color die cut cheap and they are stickers to.


----------



## Brothawisdom

I agree that this is a super idea, but couldn't you just print up your own tags on business card paper? Wouldn't it be cheaper that way, plus you could print as few or as many as you like. Just a thought.


----------



## Solmu

Brothawisdom said:


> I agree that this is a super idea, but couldn't you just print up your own tags on business card paper?


Most of the time that would be really obvious and unprofessional looking (obviously this depends on your printer).



Brothawisdom said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper that way, plus you could print as few or as many as you like.


Cheaper yes, but given how cheap business cards are it might not be cheap enough to justify the quality loss. Plus it increases your labour, so you need to factor in that cost too.


----------



## cohort

Solmu said:


> Cheaper yes, but given how cheap business cards are it might not be cheap enough to justify the quality loss. Plus it increases your labour, so you need to factor in that cost too.


If you're doing a limited-run thing - say, a club event shirt - you could print up a dozen or so custom tags (for a biker club, a bike theme, etc) just for that run...

Print it on photo paper or medium card stock - stuff it in your paper cutter, use a medium hole punch, and off you go.

Printing it on the el-cheapo pre-punched business card stock, yes, that would look unprofessional.


----------



## feilong

for just a few bucks more you can get real hang tags full color on both sides
Printing Hang Tags
and you don't need to drill a hole so they look profesional.


----------



## iblazed

Was wondering how do you put a hole in the business card. With a holepunch? If so what size? Thanks


----------



## Jasonda

iblazed said:


> Was wondering how do you put a hole in the business card. With a holepunch? If so what size? Thanks


Try this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t7899.html


----------



## BiGSHANEC&CO.

perfect idea. very inexpensive. and at least you can save money on labor costs(paying someone else to do it.).


----------



## stuffnthingz

No need for a hole, just use a tagger, their needle goes right through the card stock. I had my tags made by www.Vistaprint.com, I arranged the text vertically and they came out awesome. Cost was 250 for slow shipping rate of $4.21!

I bought a very inexpensive tagger for like $14.95, plus a couple bucks for a second needle (which I am already using now, so buy a full pack of them)

Here's a URL that shows what these taggers look like: Innovative Label: Clothing Taggers / Accessories:0


----------



## vexx78

Hey the link doesn't work. Did the company go under or is it just my computer? Are there other places that is comparable to this company?


----------



## Rodney

vexx78 said:


> Hey the link doesn't work. Did the company go under or is it just my computer? Are there other places that is comparable to this company?


Which exact company are you talking about?


----------



## gallery3

I've used overnight for business cards and they do beautiful work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kandied91z

feilong said:


> for just a few bucks more you can get real hang tags full color on both sides
> Printing Hang Tags
> and you don't need to drill a hole so they look profesional.


this is old but the pricing is quite expensive. good link to research options though but your better to check with a local print first. i had a hard time finding info and almost used this site, made some local calls and save myself 50% and in return received 4 times the amount.

food for thought.


----------



## GEMINI KING

yes this is what we do as well 
its cheap..and looks really nice


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

That was great! Thanks for sharing. 

I love this forum!!


----------



## Roly

Wow, so crazy, I've been doing the EXACT same thing. I don't even worry about the hole, just push through with the tagging gun. It's just card-stock. 

The other bonus is even though I had these made to be used as hangtags, I find myself using them as promo business cards. I keep a few in my wallet, and if my business comes up in conversation, or somebody likes the shirt I'm wearing I can give them a card. All it has is the logo and web-address because that's all it needs for the hangtag, but honestly that's all it needs to be a promo business card. Not a "here's my personal info" card, just a promotional card.


----------



## romeopaul29

I will have to practice a small hole near the top so the hole for the barb will look professional. I'm going to have my url printed at the bottom.


----------



## thetrillest

I like it!  I had been thinking about this for a while, but now that I REALLY think about it, its a pretty darn good idea, not to mention affordable, which is a BIG incentive for me.


----------



## ILL Apparel

Hey! 

I am BRAND NEW here so excuse me if you have already figured this out, but a 1/16 size single hole punch from amazon.com will give you that super small professional looking hole and the barbs fit right through perfectly!


----------



## ClutchInc

ILL Apparel said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am BRAND NEW here so excuse me if you have already figured this out, but a 1/16 size single hole punch from amazon.com will give you that super small professional looking hole and the barbs fit right through perfectly!


I had my hang tags done by printrunner.com and they came punched already...1000 double-sided tags for $40....


----------

